# Chicken Tacos in Tomato-Chipotle Sauce



## ibglowin (May 12, 2011)

May give this one a try tonight. Thought I would pass it on as its certainly quick and easy for a work night dinner.

*Pair with: A red Rioja, such as Bodegas Ramírez Rioja Ramírez de la Piscina Selección Crianza 2007 (88 points, $15)

Total Time: 30 minutes

Approximate Food Cost: $22

2 cloves garlic, unpeeled
1 28 oz. can crushed tomatoes
Can of chipotle chiles in adobo; 1 chipotle, finely chopped, to start
1 rotisserie chicken, meat coarsely shredded
2 limes, cut into wedges
12 corn tortillas
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1 avocado, sliced 

1. In a heavy-bottomed saucepan, toast the unpeeled garlic cloves over medium-high heat until the skin begins to brown, around 5 minutes. Peel the garlic. Puree the tomatoes, garlic and chipotle chile in a food processor until smooth.

2. Pour the mixture into a heavy-bottomed saucepan and cook over high heat until the mixture boils. Reduce the heat to a simmer, add the shredded chicken and the juice from one lime. Let this mixture cook until the sauce has thickened, around 20 minutes.

3. Toast the corn tortillas over an open flame on a gas burner until the tortillas develop a nice char, flipping once. (Alternatively, wrap the tortillas in damp cloth towels and microwave on high until warmed through, around 3 minutes.)

4. Adjust the seasoning of the chicken with salt to taste, and add more minced chiles, 1 teaspoon at a time, if needed. Assemble the tacos with the chicken, avocado, cilantro and a wedge of lime. Serves 4.

Note: You can easily substitute mushrooms, sliced steak or lamb in this recipe.*


----------



## ffemt128 (May 12, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> May give this one a try tonight. Thought I would pass it on as its certainly quick and easy for a work night dinner.
> 
> *Pair with: A red Rioja, such as Bodegas Ramírez Rioja Ramírez de la Piscina Selección Crianza 2007 (88 points, $15)
> 
> ...




Sounds quite tasty except I'd have to leave out the avocado.


----------



## ibglowin (May 12, 2011)

Its on the menu for tonight. I am adding black beans (rinsed) into the mix and on the side so you can add in or leave out. Also using the smoked crushed tomatoes.

Will report back on how it turns out!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 12, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## roblloyd (May 12, 2011)

I just saw this in my email from WS today. Let us know how it turns out it sounds great.


----------



## ibglowin (May 13, 2011)

Turned out fantastic. The fire roasted tomatoes were an excellent addition to the smokey chipotle peppers. I ended up using 3 of them, hey I live in "flame thrower chile" country!

The black beans were a good call as well as the Mexican Cojita cheese. It paired very well with a bottle of MM AJ Rio Grande Rojo. Almost 2 years old and drinking very well ATM.

I think this sauce would be a great backbone for a pork roast as well, slow cooked in the crock pot all day, then shredded. Yum!

The rotisserie chicken while certainly easy seemed to add a lot of grease (how do they cook those things......) Next time would start with uncooked chicken in the crock pot me thinks. Put it in in the AM and slow cook all day long.


----------



## joea132 (May 23, 2011)

Me and my partner cooked "endless tacos" last night at the firehouse. We got 4 boneless chicken breasts, boiled and shredded it, then cooked it with the taco seasoning and added 2 jalapenos, and another hot pepper and some garlic. We simmered it for hours and made tacos all day. 

I also made guacamole from 4 Hoss avacados, juice from one lime, a bit of cilantro, and half of a medium sized onion to go in the tacos. This was excllent on a whole wheat wrap along with cheddar cheese, refried black beans, tomatoes, lettuce, salsa, and taco sauce.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2011)

Was there also "endless gas" at the fire station yesterday! :>


----------



## Gman (May 23, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Sounds quite tasty except I'd have to leave out the avocado.


ffemt128
Funny because after I read it I thought the exact same thing, looks good but I'm not an avocado fan but the others in the family are. 

ibglowin, thanks for the recipe, this looks good. My kind of food. I grew up in the North a food it bland in these parts. Once I traveled south and experienced Texas, Louisiana, mexico .... I was hooked. I'll be trying this.


----------



## joea132 (May 23, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Was there also "endless gas" at the fire station yesterday! :>



HAHAHA! Thank god that station has separate sleeping quarters!


----------

